# Brown. Just brown. OH and darker hair!



## TDoll (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey! Uh...Is it weird that I feel awkward posting this after the Specktra issues thread?? lol...  


I just wanted first start by explaining my "motivation" to post FOTD's...lol. Because I sadly feel the need to now. I post these because I like makeup and sharing looks and ideas.  And most of all because I love looking at everyone elses, so I of course like to contribute my own!  Not specifically for thanks or comments. I don't post videos on my YouTube channel (I'm lame, i know) and never really get to share in that way (I haven't been brave enough yet) so this is a way that I like to share looks I do.  Ok, enough, Tiffany. lol  I'm just saying that I appreciate your kind words and if you think I look like poo, please tell me. In those exact words...lol. KIDDING. But seriously, I never post "CC is welcome" because I think thats kind of implied. I didn't think you had to approve that it was ok...lol.

This is kinda neutral and plain, but I liked it!  OH and I dyed my hair darker! Just thought I'd share!


Dunno why my face is so light in some of these pics.  I sometimes get pasty in pictures taken in front of that window.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Eh, whatever.





















damn, I'm actually smiling in all three


FACE:
MSF light/medium natural
Sunbasque Blush

EYES:
Bare Canvas Paint
Warming Trend e/s
Embark e/s
Sketch e/s
Soft Brown e/s
Solar White e/s
Mylar e/s
HiP Creamliner in Brown

Espresso e/s for brows
CG Lashblast in very black


LIPS:
Subculture liner
Pretty Please LS
Florabundance l/g


Thanks for looking!​


----------



## lvgz (Aug 21, 2008)

i LOVE the makeup and HAIRCOLOR! looks so good on you


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 21, 2008)

OMG, I loooove that hair color on you!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 21, 2008)

You're so funny girlie!!  I'm just going to tell you what I think straight out...I'm certainly not going to "sugarcoat" anything.  So here goes...I LOVE everything about this post.  Your makeup is always on point.  Your cut is gorgeous & so is the color.  Did you do it yourself or get it done?  Thank you for sharing your looks & always being so awesome!


----------



## TDoll (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_You're so funny girlie!!  I'm just going to tell you what I think straight out...I'm certainly not going to "sugarcoat" anything.  So here goes...I LOVE everything about this post.  Your makeup is always on point.  Your cut is gorgeous & so is the color.  Did you do it yourself or get it done?  Thank you for sharing your looks & always being so awesome!_

 
Thank you so much!  I did the color myself.  I've gotten brave about that lately.  I did it myself a few months ago, but wanted to go darker.  So I was like, "hmmm...$60-80 at the salon...OOORRRRR 8 bucks, Wal-mart."  Wal-mart wins everytime.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 21, 2008)

What brand & color (if you don't mind)?  It's so pretty & your hair looks extremely healthy!


----------



## badkittekitte (Aug 21, 2008)

wow...im always admiring your looks...you use color but its not over the top...just beautiful! and the new color is perfect for you and for fall...think i might need to dye my hair this color..so beautiful!


----------



## glassy girl (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow u look super beautiful love the hair i always like 2 go darker for fall 2 and i did last year and never went light again love it!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_You're so funny girlie!!  I'm just going to tell you what I think straight out...I'm certainly not going to "sugarcoat" anything.  So here goes...I LOVE everything about this post.  Your makeup is always on point.  Your cut is gorgeous & so is the color.  Did you do it yourself or get it done?  Thank you for sharing your looks & always being so awesome!_

 
I totally agree with what MACATTAK said.  Your FOTDs are so inspiring to me and I really enjoy seeing what combinations you will come up with next.  You are very talented when it comes to makeup.  Great job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love the hair color as well.  Please share what kind of dye you use!


----------



## TDoll (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_What brand & color (if you don't mind)?  It's so pretty & your hair looks extremely healthy!_

 
Thanks! both times I've colored it myself I've used Loreal Preference.  The conditioner that comes with that stuff is amazing.  Anyway, the first time I used the Medium Brown/Natural shade.  But this time I used Dark Brown/Natural.  My natural color is like a shade lighter than what it is now.  It's good color.  The first time I colored with it, I was covering an awful highlight job. I'm talking like super light blonde chunky/didn't go with my skintone at all.  The medium brown turned out really dark to begin with but faded over these months.  It honestly didn't fade too bad though. I posted a thread about it with pictures when I did it the first time with the medium color.  
It really made my hair look shiny.  It did that both times.  I use the conditioner that comes with it once a week too.  I still had some left from the last box! Just be careful though, because its permanent.


----------



## lcristina (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm glad that thread is out. If it wasn't for it, I would not have come across the FOTD forum. Really! I've never visited this part of Specktra. With that said, I like this look on you. It's very pretty, and simple. But I really love that haircut. It's uber cute.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 21, 2008)

Thank you TDoll...you're a gem


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Aug 21, 2008)

Beautiful! Is your hair naturally straight?


----------



## aziajs (Aug 21, 2008)

I love your hair and I love your makeup.  I always do.  I don't see a difference in your hair though.  I'll have to go back and take a look at your other photos.


----------



## devin (Aug 21, 2008)

I know what you mean about youtube and contributing...I feel the same way.

Your fotd's are always fabulous! You are so pretty, and again I just can not get over your GORGEOUS lashes!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 21, 2008)

Everything looks just beautiful and I so love your eyebrows.


----------



## ashleydenise (Aug 21, 2008)

I have no clue what 'issues thread' you're talking about,but I ALWAYS love your fotd's!!! 

I like this look, duh!

&& omg I loveeeee the dark hair!! I'm going dark again next week! yay!


----------



## rbella (Aug 21, 2008)

Sweet Jesus!  You do _not_ need to explain!!  Your FOTD's are like my freaking dream.  You are so talented it is sickening!!  Please keep posting.  Oh and I love the hair!!


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh my goodness...I don't know if it's possible, but I think you look even prettier!!!  I love the dark hair on you & great makeup as usual!!


----------



## hr44 (Aug 21, 2008)

Love the look and the hair! Beautiful!


----------



## gillianw2 (Aug 21, 2008)

tutorial pretty please?


----------



## MAC*alicious (Aug 21, 2008)

*i love the darker hair! and your looks are always beautiful!
post more fotd's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*






hm...what is poo? i only know winnie pooh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm sorry but in the german school i don't learned this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 help me to learn perfect english


----------



## paramourlace (Aug 21, 2008)

the color looks great on you, it really makes your eyes pop. the make up looks great also!


----------



## pat (Aug 21, 2008)

I love, love, love the new hair color, it really makes your eyes pop!

The shadow, as always, very beautifully done. 

I think I need to grab Sunbasque blush, it seems like a great color... Do you or any think it's similar to Eversun?


----------



## Lizzie (Aug 21, 2008)

Your FOTDs are always beautiful and your hair color is lovely.  It makes your skin look so creamy!

It's unfortunate that you feel that you have to explain your post, but it's better than you not posting at all.   I just hope you don't take that thread too much to heart.


----------



## richelleneB (Aug 21, 2008)

i sooo luv your fotds! they are always neat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh i luv brown on ya! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks for posting and pls keep them coming!


----------



## magia (Aug 21, 2008)

Perfect again!


----------



## iluvmac (Aug 21, 2008)

You're gorgeous!! Tut please!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Aug 21, 2008)

Gorgeous! I love the way you do your makeup, always so clean and never too made up. I love the new hair, it´s incredibly shiny and the darker shade makes your blue eyes pop even more

damn...this is giving me one more reason to REALLY consider going brunette as well. I have about the same skintone you do, and also blue eyes. And I´m freaking bored with my blonde hair, it makes me look too young and innocent (and I´m 24 lol)


----------



## Jot (Aug 21, 2008)

great make up and love the hair colour


----------



## anjelique* (Aug 21, 2008)

You are amazingly beautiful! You have a stunning face that can pull off absolutely any look, and I'm all jealous over it!

Can I say that I'm in love?!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 21, 2008)

beautiful! and the hair is gorgeous


----------



## nunu (Aug 21, 2008)

you look gorgeous Tiffany! I always love your looks, keep up the great work


----------



## GlossyAbby (Aug 21, 2008)

you are so pretty and ur makeup skills are AWESOME I love the eyes


----------



## melliquor (Aug 21, 2008)

This rocks... i love your FOTDS... you are so talented and your blending is impeccable.  BTW... love the hair.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 21, 2008)

You look *stunning* Tiffany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I absolutely love this new dark hair on you, it looks so healthy & shiny, so full of life! I need you to come dye mine for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your makeup skills are amazing as always


----------



## mena22787 (Aug 21, 2008)

hmmm missed that thread, but allllllways love your looks!  and ur hair!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 21, 2008)

Everything about you is gorgeous Tiffany, your makeup, your lashes, your hair.... I love looking at your FOTD's.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 21, 2008)

You look beautiful and I LOVE the hair!


----------



## fondue (Aug 21, 2008)

Ooohh... loving the hair! Make up is pretty and so are you..


----------



## lyttleravyn (Aug 21, 2008)

I always think your looks are amazing! I love when you post new ones :-D I think your blending skills are phenomenal! Have you posted any tuts? I'm going to go look right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





**and I really like the darker color on you, its a nice change for when the weather starts getting cooler


----------



## Susanne (Aug 21, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

What issues thread?

Anyway, I always like your FOTD! Keep up the good work


----------



## Danapotter (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow! That is amazing blending!!!


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Aug 21, 2008)

your makeup is always flawless!  i would love see some video tutorials from you...your blending is amazing!

keep those FOTDs coming!


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow I'm so in love with your hair cut, if I was brave enough I would want my hair to look like that. Your new colour looks so amazing, it really brings out your blue eyes, they just stand out like crazy now. 

You are honestly one of my favourite people on this website, I love all of your fotds. You have amazing skills and serve as a great inspiration. I hope one day I can be as good as you! 

Youtube is great but people on there are horrible. Look at all the crap Xsparkage gets and she is amazing too.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 21, 2008)

*~*Sooo pretty!!! Luv the new hair too!!!*~*


----------



## Luceuk (Aug 21, 2008)

Your blending is always amazing! I wish I could blend like you. I really love this look, and your new hair colour.


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 21, 2008)

She's pretty in brown


----------



## n_c (Aug 21, 2008)

Beautiful...as usual! Love the new hair too


----------



## makeba (Aug 21, 2008)

Its so much fun loving makeup and getting all dolled up!! i wish i had the courage to post an fotd or even knew how to post one. your looks are always sexy and simply and fits your style so continue to do you and what works for you. there are so many beautiful specktra divas on this site its amazing!!


----------



## TDoll (Aug 21, 2008)

Thank you SO much everyone. I really appreciate all the comments.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheeBettyBoop* 

 
_Beautiful! Is your hair naturally straight?_

 
Yep. Straight as a board. I actually have to use those velcro rollers in the top layers of it to give it some body, otherwise it's plastered to my head...lol.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_I love, love, love the new hair color, it really makes your eyes pop!

The shadow, as always, very beautifully done. 

I think I need to grab Sunbasque blush, it seems like a great color... Do you or any think it's similar to Eversun?_

 
I don't have Eversun, so someone who has both may be able to answer this better.  But, I've considered buying it a lot. If I remember correctly, I thought Sunbasque had more of a sheen to it.  It doesn't have chunks of sparkle, but I just remember it being more shimmery I guess.  I think it's more of a peachy-er tone too, whereas Eversun was more of a bronze color.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_Your FOTDs are always beautiful and your hair color is lovely.  It makes your skin look so creamy!

It's unfortunate that you feel that you have to explain your post, but it's better than you not posting at all.   I just hope you don't take that thread too much to heart._

 
I didn't take it to heart, but it was just unfortunate that she felt the need to bash members of the site.  Someone had mentioned that people had different motivations for FOTD's.  As someone who posts these a lot, I had to say something. Whatever, enough about that!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lyttleravyn* 

 
_I always think your looks are amazing! I love when you post new ones :-D I think your blending skills are phenomenal! Have you posted any tuts? I'm going to go look right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**and I really like the darker color on you, its a nice change for when the weather starts getting cooler_

 
I've done a few.  I looked back at them and the pictures got messed up though.  I rearranged my Photobucket albums so some of them disappeared. Aw poo.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafinette21* 

 
_Wow I'm so in love with your hair cut, if I was brave enough I would want my hair to look like that. Your new colour looks so amazing, it really brings out your blue eyes, they just stand out like crazy now. 

You are honestly one of my favourite people on this website, I love all of your fotds. You have amazing skills and serve as a great inspiration. I hope one day I can be as good as you! 

Youtube is great but people on there are horrible. Look at all the crap Xsparkage gets and she is amazing too._

 
I love her tutorials!  I honestly don't care about all that crap.  People are for sure mean on there, but they can say what they want.  I just feel goofy in front of a video camera and I haven't quite mastered that yet...lol. Who knows...maybe I'll start doing them soon, but I'll have to get more confident first!


----------



## oooshesbad (Aug 21, 2008)

Everything about your look is just lovely your hair looks luscious lol and the mu is gorgeous as usual


----------



## couturesista (Aug 21, 2008)

I love the darker color!! Your makeup is MAJOR as usual!  Rolling my eyes and sucking my teeth at ur got damn LASHES!!! I want them!!!!


----------



## aimerbijoux (Aug 21, 2008)

I love your hair in this new shade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 matches your pretty e/s combo!


----------



## ktdetails (Aug 21, 2008)

WOW.  Beautiful, well blended, perfect neutral brown look... and your hair looks AMAZING...   well done!


----------



## zeroxstar (Aug 21, 2008)

this is soo beautiful, it really makes your eyes pop!


----------



## mocha_queen (Aug 21, 2008)

you hair and make up look great as always! =]


----------



## wikdwich (Aug 21, 2008)

Impeccable as usual... I second that we love what you do and hope you keep doing it. Ive learned so much just from your FOTD alone! 

As for the you tubeing - dont wait til you get some confidence, DO IT NOW! We'll watch it and GIVE you the confidence. I gotta see some of that blending action!

Your hair looks soooo healthy!

KUDOS!


----------



## User93 (Aug 21, 2008)

i absolutely admire you skills! You look fab.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah, that issues thread was crazy & made me very sad! ...but as we all know, everyones tastes are different, so need need to explain yourself! I love your posts & always look forward to them! I think you are one of the prettiest girls here on Specktra & your makeup is always out of this world gorgeous!!!  ...and btw, im totally diggin the new, darker hair


----------



## Kalico (Aug 21, 2008)

I haven't read the Specktra issues thread yet but I always love seeing new FOTD's from you. You're talented, pretty, and always inspire me. I love your new brown hair too!


----------



## Odette (Aug 21, 2008)

I love the colour combination and shading on your eyes. You have incredibly long eyelashes. **drools with envy**
Your hair colour really warms up your complexion and makes your eye colour pop.


----------



## karrieleigh (Aug 21, 2008)

I love ALL the looks i've seen from you and look forward to them. and i dig the hair! keep the posts coming please!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 21, 2008)

Gorgeous...I could totally wear this to work!!  I'm making a list off this look.  You look gorgeous with darker hair, too!


----------



## hollyca (Aug 21, 2008)

I love this look! You did an excellent job. I wish I could get my neturals that perfect!


----------



## meanjeanster (Aug 21, 2008)

love it!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 21, 2008)

Makeup is always great!! Hair color is sooooo awesome...I love it!


----------



## Penn (Aug 21, 2008)

very pretty!! i love your looks. and your hair is gorgeous


----------



## simplykat (Aug 21, 2008)

i loveeeeeeee your hair color! let's not forget the make up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wanted to dye my hair this color, but it's hard with asian hair.. i guess i have redish tint, so it looks more like a warm brown then a cool brown like your hair. does that make sense? haha. love your fotd's!


----------



## c00ki312 (Aug 21, 2008)

your hair looks like poo!

JOKE! you look gorgeous as usual. love your fotd's. you makeup-inspire me so much!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 21, 2008)

So pretty!  I love the shadow and WOWZA to the haircolour.  Looks amazing.


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Aug 22, 2008)

I tried this look today
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but not as good as your, but im still happy with the results. Thank you


----------



## aimee (Aug 22, 2008)

lovely
oh and the haircolor looks great on you its the perfect brown


----------



## user79 (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks lovely, nice hair too.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Aug 22, 2008)

Lovely and I LOVE the new hair!


----------



## Willa (Aug 22, 2008)

I LOVE your looks
You have a very nice and clear skin, I'm jealous!


----------



## vcanady (Aug 22, 2008)

ur hair looks soo pretty!!


----------



## jollystuikie (Aug 22, 2008)

beautiful!!!


----------



## dollbaby (Aug 22, 2008)

I love all your looks hun! You look amazing and your hair is gorgeous! I just dyed my hair that color a couple days ago ;D


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC*alicious* 

 
_ 
hm...what is poo? i only know winnie pooh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i'm sorry but in the german school i don't learned this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 help me to learn perfect english 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha. I don't think you'd learn what poo is in school!

It's another word for feces. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Winnie the pooh is cool too though.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 23, 2008)

love everything about it!! I love how you shaped it too I can never get the shapes right on the outer corner.


----------



## TDoll (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC*alicious* 

 
_*i love the darker hair! and your looks are always beautiful!
post more fotd's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*






hm...what is poo? i only know winnie pooh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm sorry but in the german school i don't learned this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 help me to learn perfect english 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'M SORRY! I just saw the last part of your post when KellyBean quoted it! I don't know why I overlooked that second half earlier! 
I think KellyBean explained it pretty well! Now you know another slang word for feces...as if the English language didn't have enough already. lol  
I love Winnie the Pooh!


----------



## Navessa (Aug 24, 2008)

FABULOUS!

love your hair - cut and color!!!


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 25, 2008)

cute doll !


----------



## wikdwich (Aug 29, 2008)

Can we see a pic of the bac of your hair? Curious how short it is.


----------



## jaclynashley (Aug 29, 2008)

Really pretty .
You remind me somewhat of my Mom .


----------



## TDoll (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wikdwich* 

 
_Can we see a pic of the bac of your hair? Curious how short it is._

 
I took this about 3 months ago when I colored it.  I had it trimmed a few weeks after and I'd say its that same length now.  Maybe a smidge longer.

Thats pretty random that I was able to find it and remember where I had stored it! lol


----------



## stlzbabi (Aug 30, 2008)

love the cut!


----------

